# 1988 REDBEAST quantum gl5! heater core install



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)

so i woke up today with a mission.:beer:fix this freaking heater core.


----------



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)




----------



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)

dont now how to download pics sorry


----------



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)




----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

You can't link photos that are on your computer.  
Set up an account on a photo hosting service (Photobucket, Picasa, etc). Upload pictures to that (please keep size in mind: for best results, max 800 pixels wide.) 
Copy link that it creates into post.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

replace the core and the 2 hoses! Search me here and I might have done a writeup on the R&R of that core, 10 hours. First, remove the hood. Search the Yahho Syncronized group too.


----------

